# [Review] Hama uRage evo



## GxGamer (4. Januar 2012)

*Review Hama uRage evo*​Inhaltsverzeichnis

Vorwort
Verpackung und Lieferumfang
Technische Spezifikationen
Erster Eindruck / Impressionen
Ergonomie
Test
Fazit
*Vorwort*
Die 1923 gegründete Firma zählt heute zu den größten Herstellern für Zubehör in den Bereichen Computer, Video, Audio, Telekommunikation und Foto.
Hamas Sortiment umfasst etwa 18000 Artikel, welche mit modernster Technik entwickelt und produziert werden.
Nun habe ich eine uRage evo zum Testen erhalten. Die uRage evo ist die Weiterentwicklung der uRage Gaming Maus.
Ich wünsche viel Vergnügen beim Lesen des Tests.
*Verpackung und Lieferumfang*
Die Maus kommt in einem knalligen, stabilen Karton daher. Die Front lässt sich öffnen und gibt so den Blick auf die Maus frei.
Auch verrät die Verpackung technische Details, Anschlussart, Kabellänge und Features sowie Produktbilder.
Die Verpackung lässt keine Wünsche offen.

Zum Lieferumfang gehören die Maus, eine Anleitung in 6 Sprachen und ein Set neuer Teflonfüsse.
Eine CD oder sonstige Software gibt es nicht. Auch nicht als Download.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​

*Technische Spezifikationen*

Gaming Maus für ein pixelgenaues Spielvergnügen und präzise Treffsicherheit
Laser Sensor sorgt für eine exakte Mauszeigersteuerung auf beinahe allen Oberflächen
3200 dpi Professional Laser
integrierte Omron Switches für längere Lebensdauer
ergonomisches Design für stundenlange Gaming-Sessions
besonders gleitfähige Teflonfüße
LED Lightning Rubber Grip
hohe Griffigkeit durch Anti-Rutsch-Beschichtung
regelbare dpi-Einstellung von 800/1200/1600/3200 für genaue und flüssige Mauszeigersteuerung
übersichtliche Auflösungsanzeige über LEDs
6 reaktionsschnelle Präzisionstasten
5 programmierbare Tasten (je nach Spielanforderung individuell belegbar)
Kabel: 2,0 m
500 HZ USB Polling Rate
Plug and Play: treiberlose Installation

zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​

*Erster Eindruck / Impressionen*

Der erste Eindruck begann mit einem kleinen "Wow-effekt". Das Design hatte mich direkt überzeugt.
Die Maus macht einen ordentlich verarbeiteten Eindruck. Die Maustasten reagieren gut, haben einen kanckigen Druckpunkt, geben gutes Feedback und quietschen nicht. Auch das Mausrad mit seinem feinen, leicht gängigen Raster überzeugt. Das Mauskabel ist schwarz-blau gesleeved und fügt sich prima in das Design der Maus ein.

Nun einige Bilder:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​



zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​

*Ergonomie*
*+++Die Ergonomie ist mein reines subjektives Empfinden.+++
+++Jeder muss für sich selbst entscheiden, ob ihm die Maus gut in der Hand liegt.+++​*

Die Maus ist recht flach gehalten und eignet sich somit auch gut für kleine(re) Hände.
Die Daumenablage ist so designed, das der Daumen stets auf den 2 seitlichen Tasten liegt, damit diese schneller betätigt werden können.
Dies ist eine Sache der Gewöhnung -die ersten 2 Tage hat dies eher gestört- beim Surfem im Netz habe ich so öfters unfreiwillig Sprünge zurück gemacht. Nun, nach einer Woche, muss ich gestehen, dass sich der erste Eindruck ins positive gewendet hat und ich die seitlichen Tasten nun sogar weit öfters nutze als es bei der MX518 der Fall war. Das Mausrad und die Tasten sind gut erreich- und bedienbar.

zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​

*Test*

Die Installation verläuft simpel. Einfach anschliessen und sie wird als "USB-HID"-Maus erkannt und erscheint auch so im Gerätemanager.
Eine Treibersoftware zum programmieren der Tasten unter Windows sucht man vergebens.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Die Tasten lassen sich in Games jedoch Funktionen zuweisen, wie Knöpfen auf der Tastatur. Unter "programmierbar" verstehe ich jedoch etwas anderes.

Die Gleiteigenschaften finde ich ok. Das Testmuster verträgt sich nicht mit Mauspads aus Stoff. Dort spüre ich einen deutlichen Widerstand, als würde es schleifen oder kratzen. Dafür gleitet es perfekt und äusserst präzise über den Tisch. Die MX-518 verhält sich genau entgegengesetzt: "Schleift" auf dem Tisch und gleitet über das Mauspad.

Der Betrieb unter Windows sowie im Office funktioniert sehr gut. Auch in Spielen zeigt die Maus keine Schwächen. Eine besondere Stärke zeigte sie aber in Shootern, dort arbeitet sie extrem schnell und präzise, in Sachen Auflösung kann sich die uRage evo klar von der MX518 absetzen, unterliegt aber der Sharkoon Fireglider.

Hilfreich ist auch der eingebaute DPI-Schalter, welcher die Auflösungen in 4 Schritten -800-1200-1600-3200- umschaltet und entsprechend farblich kennzeichnet: -aus-Rot-Blau-Lila-.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Die Ausstattung ist für den Preis durchaus in Ordnung, ich empfinde es aber als etwas zu mager.

zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​

*Fazit*

Pro:
schickes Design
solide Verarbeitet
Geschwindigkeit
Präzision
günstiger Preis

Contra:
Ausstattung
keine Software

Die Hama uRage evo ist eine schicke, schnelle und präzise Maus. Die Ausstattung fällt insgesamt eher mager aus.
Freunde von Shootern sollten die Maus jedoch ins Auge fassen.
Letztendlich sollte jeder die Maus in die Hand nehmen und sie selber fühlen und anhand dessen entscheiden.

Ich bedanke mich bei Hama, welche mir die Maus für diesen Test zur Verfügung gestellt haben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
USB (62889) | Preisvergleich : News, Tests, Downloads und Forum zu PC, Computer und Spielen - PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE

Wie immer freue ich mich über ehrliche Kritik und Verbesserungsvorschläge.


----------



## GxGamer (11. Januar 2012)

Test ist öffentlich, viel Spass


----------



## gh0st76 (11. Januar 2012)

Erinnert von der Form her irgendwie an die Orochi. Aber wird wieder eine OEM Maus sein wo Hama nur das Label drauf geklatscht hat. Die Form sieht auch aus wie eine symmetrische Maus. Nur das eine Daumenauflage dran ist und nur Seitentasten auf der linken Seite.


----------



## ph1driver (13. Januar 2012)

Schöner Test. Hatte die "Normale" uRage, die mir aber so gar nicht lag. Aber Über die Verarbeitung kann man echt nicht meckern.

*@GxGamer*
Machst du auch noch einen Test mit der Exodus? Hab sie jetzt ca. 3 Wochen und finde sie ganz gut, auch wenn der Anschlag etwas knackiger sein könnte.


----------



## turbosnake (13. Januar 2012)

Warum ist keine Software ein Contra?
Wenn es keine braucht spart man nur Platz.


----------



## GxGamer (13. Januar 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Warum ist keine Software ein Contra?
> Wenn es keine braucht spart man nur Platz.



Wenn ich die Tasten per Hardware programmieren könnte, dann ja.
Aber ohne Software kann die uRage evo im direkten Vergleich mit der MX 518 oder der Sharkoon Fireglider einfach zu wenig um sie als "Gamingmaus" zu spezifizieren.


----------

